

Detroit in ruins - McKittrick
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/gallery/2011/jan/02/photography-detroit?CMP=twt_gu#/?picture=370173060&index=15

======
linguaz
So many dupes of this... for a counterpoint see [1]:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2010/oct/20/dirtbo...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2010/oct/20/dirtbombs-
detroit)

Watch enough of the video to see the mention of the photos of the "abandoned"
high-school ... as the camera pans over to the brand-new high-school next-
door. And stuff like that.

[1] Found via: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2059208>

